# Weberver liste ?^



## He||cow (21. November 2002)

jo hallo,

ich habe versucht rauszufinden 
welche webserver software es gibt
also alles 
habe nichts gefunden, was mich weiterbrachte.

also ich kenn nur:
apache
ixami (oder so)
iis (oder so)

könntet ihr mir irgendwie weiterhelfen ?

thx mfg


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2002)

httpdlite
tomcat
zeus 

und noch einige mehr


----------



## Avariel (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von He||cow _
> *ixami (oder so)
> *


Der Webserver heißt Xitami, unter ixami wirst du wenig finden.  

www.xitami.com/downloads


----------



## edi (20. Dezember 2002)

lampp
aber des is im prinzip ja apache
nur halt deppensicher für n00bs oda so


----------



## Experience1986 (20. Dezember 2002)

WampP
Tux (Glaub is auch für http)
Samba


----------



## Precog (20. Dezember 2002)

hoi,

ich hab OmniHTTPd,
und bin voll zufrieden...

cYa
victork

PS: vor allem musst du da net so viel einstellen
wie beim apache,
PHP is von anfang an installiert,
und er lief sofort...


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Januar 2003)

Lamp und Wamp sind keine!
Webserver. 
LAMP heisst Linux Apache Mysql PHP
WAMP ist das ganze auch schlechten 
Betriebsystemen.

Es ist überhaupt kein Server sondern
nur ne art "Marketing Bezeichung" einer 
recht "erfahrenen" zusammenstellung


----------

